# miui battery improvement?



## justin.pavsek (Jan 5, 2012)

I have miui installed on my thunderbolt and it has horrible battery! I listen to muisc for 1 hours and my battery drops to 50%. Is there a way to make the battery better? Thanks


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

justin.pavsek said:


> I have miui installed on my thunderbolt and it has horrible battery! I listen to muisc for 1 hours and my battery drops to 50%. Is there a way to make the battery better? Thanks


There is obviously something running in the background. I haven't ran miui in a few weeks now but when I did I was getting spectacular battery life, easily lasting all day including several hours of music and video playback on a daily basis.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

